
Ask HN: Why aren't Comcast and AT&T stock prices up, with the new privacy rules? - gnicholas
Was this development known to sophisticated traders, and already priced into the stock? CMCSA spiked in early November (both before and after the election) and T spiked in November as well (several days after the election).<p>I would have thought that the new law would open up a large revenue stream for these companies, which would have sent their stock price up. Is the revenue opportunity not that large, or did all the big players already see this coming?
======
blackflame7000
Random walk hypothesis: - Key Takeaway, the market doesn't follow logic.

~~~
gnicholas
True, but that typically doesn't apply to revelations of material new
information. That's why unexpectedly bad/good news like earnings reports,
production yields, churn, etc. generally move stock prices.

